
The Easter Island “Heads” Have Bodies - DanielRibeiro
http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/106129
======
tokenadult
Previous submission linking to a different blog, with lots of comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3173685>

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Thanks! Don't know how I missed that...

